# Limburger Kanal Thrööööt



## dc1981 (3. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

hier kommt mal alles rein was mit Kanal Angelei im Limburger Raum zu tun hat. Egal ob Fried o. Raubfisch.
Auch die Technik Spin, Feeder oder sonstiges.
Einfach mal alles posten.

Also, wir waren gestern mit 4 Personen und 8 Ruten am Wessem Nederweert Kanal. Wir hatten von ca. 9.00Uhr bis 19.00Uhr geangelt.
Wir hatten viele Fische gesehen unter anderem Karpfen und viele Bresen.

Hatten nur Schnur rempler und keine Fänge ausser TheUndertaker.
Er hat nen Bresen an der Flossen gefangen|kopfkrat, aber mit dem Vorfach. Der Bresen hatte sich das Vorfach um die Flosse gewickelt und kamm da nicht mehr von ab.

Sah sehr geil aus.

Der Bresen war 61cm und ca 6Pfund schwer.
Sah schon fast aus wie ein kl. Schwein. 


Aber es war ein netter lustiger Tag.

Grüße Daniel


----------



## theundertaker (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Limburger Kanal Thrööööt*

Hmm...hier sieht mein Trüffelschwein sooooo mickrig aus ;-)

Dabei wars ein Koloss...war eher n Karpfen als ne Brasse XDXD

@dc....ich habe gemerkt, dass das nicht genau die Stelle war, wo ich hin wollte... ;-)


----------



## Khaos (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Limburger Kanal Thrööööt*

Trefft ihr euch öffters ? Wenn ja, würdet ihr auch nen Laien ( Anfänger ) auch mal mitnehmen ? |kopfkrat

Würde gerne mal inna Gruppe Angeln, momentan muss ich meistens alleine los ^^


----------



## theundertaker (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Limburger Kanal Thrööööt*

Huhu Khaos....

nette und vor allem *lustige* Leute sind bei uns immer herzlich willkommen (auch Anfänger ;-))...guck einfach mal in die PN, die ich dir geschickt habe ;-)

Von wo kommste denn gefahren und wie weit isses bis nach Roermond von dir aus?


----------



## Khaos (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Limburger Kanal Thrööööt*

ich würde aus der Richtung Wesel kommen.

Route nach Roermond, Limburg, Niederlande

*91,7 km* – ca. *1 Stunde, 0 Minuten*

Das wäre noch Ok.

Stecke wäre:
Alpen -> 
*A57* -> 
Kreuz Moers ->
*A40* / in NL *A67* -> 
Venlo ->
*A73 *->
Roermond 

Hoffe soweit verständlich aus welcher ecke ich komme #6
Würde mich freuen wenn ich mal mitkommen könnte :g


----------



## theundertaker (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Limburger Kanal Thrööööt*

looooool, wie geil bist du denn?? XDXD Das nenn ich mal ne genaue Angabe... ;-)


----------



## dc1981 (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Limburger Kanal Thrööööt*



Khaos schrieb:


> Trefft ihr euch öffters ? Wenn ja, würdet ihr auch nen Laien ( Anfänger ) auch mal mitnehmen ? |kopfkrat
> 
> Würde gerne mal inna Gruppe Angeln, momentan muss ich meistens alleine los ^^


 
Hi,
wenn du nicht so bist wie dein name, ist das eigentlich kein problem ;-).

müssen halt nur mal schauen wann und wo wir uns dann treffen.
welche methoden versuchst du denn???

Aber grundsätzlich "No Problem":m

achja die beschreibung ist klasse.
nicht wahr theundertaker :q

Grüße Daniel


----------



## Khaos (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Limburger Kanal Thrööööt*

Methode ? inna Schonzeit momentan Feeder.
Eigentlich mach ich in der nicht schonzeit lege ich eine rute auf Grund bzw. Friedfisch und mit der anderen Jerke ich.


Achja ich mach kein Khaos, bin nur manchmal verwirrt.#c


----------



## dc1981 (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Limburger Kanal Thrööööt*

@Khaos 

wie lange angelst du denn schon und was hast du bis jetzt gefangen.

verwirrt in wie weit???


grüße


----------



## Khaos (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Limburger Kanal Thrööööt*

ich angel seit dieses jahr erst wieder richtig , hatte vor 12 jahren das letzte mal geangelt, da war ich ca. 8 jahre alt ^^

Gefangen habe ich bis jetzt nur zwei kleine Brasse bei Venlo in einem Teich ...


----------



## dc1981 (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Limburger Kanal Thrööööt*

Hallo zusammen,

war denn jemand in der letzten zeit mal am kanal angeln.
( laateral, juliana etc)

wie waren da die fangaussichten.

würde mich mal interessieren.



grüße daniel


----------



## alex-racer (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Limburger Kanal Thrööööt*

Hallo,

Nö war die letzte zeit nicht am Kanal angeln, war dieses Jahr noch gar nicht in Holland.

Werde vieleicht morgen nach Holland an einen Kanal fahren, oder an den Rhein oder an die Erft #c.


Bis die Dach gruß Alex


----------



## koba (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Limburger Kanal Thrööööt*

Hallo,

ich bin ebenfalls Anfänger und würde mich euch, sofern das möglich ist, auch gerne noch anschliessen.
Grossartig Erfahrungen konnte ich bislang noch nicht sammeln. Ich bin daher ich ziemlich wissbegierig.

Ich komme aus Richtung Düsseldorf.

Gruss
Andre


----------



## theundertaker (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Limburger Kanal Thrööööt*

hmm...solltest dich vielleicht noch auf einer anderen Website anmelden, die ich hier leider namentlich nicht erwähnen darf...falls du Interesse an der Web-Addi der anderen Site hast, dann melde dich einfach mal per PN...dort findest du auf eine Menge Fragen zum Angeln in Holland Antworten...

Gruß
Thomas #h


----------



## dc1981 (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Limburger Kanal Thrööööt*

So war am Pfingstsamstag an der Maas Nachtangeln,
ein paar nicht verwertbare bisse und 1kleinen waller.
war so ca 35-40cm.

mein erster überhaupt, klein aber fein.

der durfte aber aber noch etwas wachsen.











grüße Daniel
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=107421&d=1243873486


----------



## alex-racer (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Limburger Kanal Thrööööt*

Hi Daniel,

schöner kleiner Wels, kann ruhig mal die mama vorbeischicken was :q

bin gerade wieder zurück von der maas, war heute morgen um 6 uhr da, bis 10 uhr beide ruten mit köfis auf zander.
ab 10 uhr dann mit einer rute gefedert, auch nix keinen zupfer, wo sind die fische alle hin #c

aber zumindest waren heute morgen rapfen wie beklopt am rauben, immer in die brutschwärme rein das war ein schauspiel.


gruß alex


----------



## theundertaker (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Limburger Kanal Thrööööt*

Sach mir mal, wo die Rapfen rauben...ich will auch mal einen fangen ;-) Ich weiß leider keine Stelle, wo man die erwischen kann...Rapfen fehlt mir noch...

lg
Thomas ;-)


----------



## Checco (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Limburger Kanal Thrööööt*

Thomas für dich gibt es keine Rapfen^^


----------



## theundertaker (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Limburger Kanal Thrööööt*

Jetzt fängt der noch an zu stänkern ;-) XD
Vielleicht sacht Alex-Racer mir ja, wo ich ein schönes Rapfli überlisten kann... ;-)

LG
Thomas-der-den-Rapfen-sucht XDXD


----------



## totaler Spinner (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Limburger Kanal Thrööööt*

Wollte am Fr unbedingt Köfis für den nächsten Tag fangen. Am Noordplas lief absolut gar nichts. Bin dann nach Sonnenuntergang rüber zum Kanaal. 1 Rute mit Feederkörbchen weiter raus geworfen und mit einer Stippe geangelt. Als Köder beides Made. An der Stippe hatte ich bald einen Biss, konnte den Fisch aber nicht landen. Kurz darauf noch ein Biss und ich hatte eine Rotfeder 22cm. Die ergab 2 schone Fetzenköder. Leider fanden die Zander die Fetzen nicht so schön und ich ging am ersten Raubfischtag leer aus.


----------



## Checco (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Limburger Kanal Thrööööt*

Sind auch eben vom Neederweertkanaal zurück, mit 3 Leuten 1 kleinen Barsch, irgendwie der Wurm drin. 
Na ja, am Sonntag mal wieder, dann aber Ansitzangeln und klönen^^.


----------



## theundertaker (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Limburger Kanal Thrööööt*

Immerhin nicht Schneider...jedenfalls einer von euch  

Warum habt ihrs nicht mal mit Kunstködern probiert, wenn der Wurm drin war und trotzdem nix gebissen hat? 

Ich bin morgen früh am Start....will ja ne Runde spinnen...


----------



## Checco (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Limburger Kanal Thrööööt*

Wir haben mit Gummi, Spinner, Blinker, Wobbler probiert.


----------



## spueli (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Limburger Kanal Thrööööt*

Hallo an Alle

Mich würde mal interessieren ob ihr schon mal am Leukermeer gewesen seid und wenn ja welche Erfolge konntet ihr erzielen.
Am vergangenen Samstag waren sehr viele Angler dort aber gebissen hat wohl nichts soweit ich es erkennen konnte.

Würde mich über Rückmeldungen freuen 
Mfg spüli


----------



## dc1981 (2. August 2009)

*AW: Limburger Kanal Thrööööt*

hallo zusammen,

ich war gestern von ca 10.00 - 22.30uhr am kanal in wessem.

gebissen (auf pose mit wurm) hatten ca 15 größere barsche der größte hatte ca 24cm. hab sie alle aber wieder zurückgesetzt. 

auf der federrute mit korb hatte ich so 5-6 größere rotaugen.

alles in allem ein sehr schöner soniger und auch recht fischreicher tag. 


grüße daniel


----------



## Juckes (3. August 2009)

*AW: Limburger Kanal Thrööööt*

Hallo Leute!

War vorletzte Woche Sonntag ca. 3Stunden am Kanal Wessem-Nederweert.
Drei gute Barsche habe ich gefangen, zwei auf Popper und einen auf ein Spinnerbait! Wie sieht es mit Hechten an den Kanälen aus? Hat jemand erfahrung?

Gruß Juckes


----------



## dc1981 (28. September 2009)

*AW: Limburger Kanal Thrööööt*

hallo zusammen,

war am samstag alleine und sonntag mit frau unterwegs.
samstag 2maßige barsche und ne handvoll kleinere.

sonntag ca 15st. von 17 - 30cm alles dabei.

war sehr geil. vorallem meine frau hat sonntag ihre ersten barsche verhaften können. der größte von ihr war 26cm.


greetings dc


----------



## theundertaker (28. September 2009)

*AW: Limburger Kanal Thrööööt*

Der Kleine hats raus ;-) Pickes Detriiiiiiiiiii XDXD


----------



## dc1981 (29. August 2010)

*AW: Limburger Kanal Thrööööt*

Sodele, nach langer zeit noch mal wieder hervorgehoben.

wie siehts den aus mit euren fängen an den kanälen aus???
hab schon länger nichts mehr gehört #c.


grüße daniel


----------



## theundertaker (29. August 2010)

*AW: Limburger Kanal Thrööööt*

Hey Kleener #6

Die Fänge gehen von heiter bis wolkig :vik:

An den Kanälen kann man eigentlich momentan wieder ganz gut Barsche fangen...wird aber wohl überall wieder etwas besser laufen, da wir das warme Wetter ja hinter uns gebracht haben 

N schönen Zander hatte ich ja letztens auch...weißte ja.

Ich kann eigentlich das DropShotten mit Wurm nur weiterempfehlen...das läuft ganz jut. Bedarf halt n bisschen Übung auf Entfernung, aber vor den Füßen ists relativ einfach.

Wie siehts bei dir aus? Wann biste mal wieder los? (kommende Woche könnten wir starten)

Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## dc1981 (29. August 2010)

*AW: Limburger Kanal Thrööööt*

servus großer,

vieleicht bin ich am samstag oder sonntag mal unterwegs. 
weiß halt noch nicht genau.
sind am kommenden we eingeladen wissen aber noch nicht genau wann.

werd dir/euch aber noch bescheid geben.


----------



## theundertaker (29. August 2010)

*AW: Limburger Kanal Thrööööt*

Alles klaro...wär cool, wenn du >>uns<< Bescheid gibst =) (bin nur noch bis Dienstag Online, dann per Handy zu erreichen)

Vergiss nicht, dir dann viele Würmer zu kaufen 

---------

War sonst noch jemand an den Kanälen und kann was zu den Fängen berichten?


----------



## QWERTZ (30. August 2010)

*AW: Limburger Kanal Thrööööt*

Morgen Jungs,

ich war am Samstag und am Sonntag jeweis ein paar Stunden am Kanal. Die Barsche beißen zur Zeit wie blöde. Eine Attacke nach der anderen. Und nicht nur kleine Tierchen! 
Macht richtig Spaß!

Ich hab aber wieder Abstand vom DS genommen. Ist mir schlicht zu langweilig. Das kann man ja schon fast als Ansitzangeln bezeichnen. Bei der Strömung braucht man den Köder ja gar nicht mehr annimieren, sondern einfach nur stehen- und ab und zu absinken lassen. Das ist nix für mich.

Kleine Crankbaits möglichst aggresiv geführt haben am meisten Barsche gebracht. Und andauern verfolgen mehrere dicke Barsche den gehakten im Drill und kloppen sich weiter um den Köder. :m

So macht mir Barschangeln richtig Spaß! :l

Grüße
Marcel


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (30. August 2010)

*AW: Limburger Kanal Thrööööt*



QWERTZ schrieb:


> Morgen Jungs,
> 
> ich war am Samstag und am Sonntag jeweis ein paar Stunden am Kanal. Die Barsche beißen zur Zeit wie blöde. Eine Attacke nach der anderen. Und nicht nur kleine Tierchen!
> Macht richtig Spaß!
> ...


 
 Bin ganz deiner Meinung.


----------



## QWERTZ (31. August 2010)

*AW: Limburger Kanal Thrööööt*



Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> Bin ganz deiner Meinung.




Hast Du es auch schon wieder aufgegeben? 

Funktioniert ja echt gut die Methode. 
Und wenn man dann noch wie der Thomas z.B. Tauwürmer statt Gummiköder verwendet, ist der Fangerfolg wirklich in Ordnung.

Aber das ist es mir nicht wert. Dann fange ich lieber ein paar Barsche weniger und hab dafür richtig Spaß bei der "Jagd". :m

Im Winter, wenn die Jungs sehr Grundnah stehen und sich in Gumpen zusammen hocken, sieht die Welt natürlich wieder anders aus. Dann ist eh langsames fischen angesagt. 
Zu diesem Zeitpunkt werde ich die DS Rute auch sicher nochmal ausgraben. 

Grüße
Marcel


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (1. September 2010)

*AW: Limburger Kanal Thrööööt*



QWERTZ schrieb:


> Hast Du es auch schon wieder aufgegeben?
> 
> Funktioniert ja echt gut die Methode.
> Und wenn man dann noch wie der Thomas z.B. Tauwürmer statt Gummiköder verwendet, ist der Fangerfolg wirklich in Ordnung.
> ...


Das Problem ist auch das die großen zur Zeit jagen wollen da ist ein Wobbler oder GuFi besser.Hatte mich mal hingesetzt und vom Steg 2h  DS gemacht hatte dann ca. 20 Barsche aber nur von 15-20cm.Mit Wobbler danach 10 min gleich einen 34cm Barsch. Deshalb lieber ein bisschen werfen.


----------



## QWERTZ (1. September 2010)

*AW: Limburger Kanal Thrööööt*



Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist auch das die großen zur Zeit jagen wollen da ist ein Wobbler oder GuFi besser.Hatte mich mal hingesetzt und vom Steg 2h  DS gemacht hatte dann ca. 20 Barsche aber nur von 15-20cm.Mit Wobbler danach 10 min gleich einen 34cm Barsch. Deshalb lieber ein bisschen werfen.




Jep, auch damit hast Du vollkommen recht. 
Die wirklich großen, gehen besser auf Wobbler. 

Aber die 30er nehmen auch nen Tauwurm...

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (1. September 2010)

*AW: Limburger Kanal Thrööööt*



QWERTZ schrieb:


> Jep, auch damit hast Du vollkommen recht.
> Die wirklich großen, gehen besser auf Wobbler.
> 
> Aber die 30er nehmen auch nen Tauwurm...
> ...


 Sicherlich lassen auch die großen einen Wurm nicht liegen aber da fehlt mir die Action.


----------



## winni_07 (1. September 2010)

*AW: Limburger Kanal Thrööööt*

Werde heute Abend nochmal an den Kanal fahren und gucken was die gestreiften Jungs zu meiner neuen Rute sagen....


----------



## QWERTZ (1. September 2010)

*AW: Limburger Kanal Thrööööt*



winni_07 schrieb:


> Werde heute Abend nochmal an den Kanal fahren und gucken was die gestreiften Jungs zu meiner neuen Rute sagen....




Hi Chris,

dann viel Erfolg!!
Kannst ja mal kurz berichten wenn Du zurück bist! :m

Ich schaff es heute leider nicht zum Wasser.... :c

Gruß
Marcel


----------

